# This week's video | Physique Udate and weekly garage workout video



## skyeisonfire (Nov 11, 2019)

Hey guys, did another garage workout.  This is the first time I was able to be more intense since my back injury.  I took it all out on Woody today.  I also talked about my physique/fat loss progress.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Nov 11, 2019)

This video is still uploading....will be ready in 30 minutes


----------

